# Live bait tank stealth evo, full instructions.



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi

Here is some instructions to install a live bait tank on ya evo.

Grab ya bin from your kitchen.

Put it in ya hatch.

Done.



The end.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hhahaahahahahah


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

BUt where do ya put the fish you catch with the live bait????????


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Couta101 said:


> BUt where do ya put the fish you catch with the live bait????????


 Bye Two, That's Gold. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But I can see were your going , best of luck. 
Cheers killer.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Time to go home then, put the bin on your head for surf re-entry just incase you pitchpole.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

jbonez said:


> Time to go home then, put the bin on your head for surf re-entry just incase you pitchpole.


jbonez , the thought was there , just use the hatch behind you. & get a dry bag to keep anything you want to keep dry & put it in your main hatch under your seat. ;-) .
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

killer said:


> jbonez said:
> 
> 
> > Time to go home then, put the bin on your head for surf re-entry just incase you pitchpole.
> ...


Ditto
almost all my snapper, mulloway and sambos go in the rear hatch...ive not caught tuna etc to warrant stinking up my main hatch.....one day maybe....I can fit around 5- 7 snapper at a time in there no probs


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Haha I just used the bucket for a brissy river run this morning having the weight forward actually made it really stable I maybe lost 200ml water all day and its busy with all the ships coming past kept my prawns in tip top shape and water changes were easy as. I use the rear hatch for drogue car keys and fish tape / chart. The bucket may work offshore but I think a bait tube would be one less hassle. I havent caught bait off the kayak before I want to learn but cast net is about it for me. Nothing to report unless catfish count?

Also I like the smell of a fishy box.


----------

